# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  Delphi  برای IOS و Android

## arvant

سلام یه چنتا مقاله دست و پا شکسته تو اینترنت پیدا کردم در باره اینکه میشه با دلفی برای این دوتا پلتفرم برنامه نوشت می خواستم بدون این امکان به صورت کامل وجود داره یا به صورت آزمایشی داره روش کار میشه و  اگه شد یه توضیحی هم ارائه بشه تو فروم چیزی پیدا نکردم

----------


## soft-c

> *Deliver fast native applications for Windows, Mac, web and mobile*
> 
>  With RAD Studio XE2, you can write an application once in Delphi and  compile it for Windows and Mac and build applications for iOS.  C++‎‎Builder applications can be compiled for Windows and Mac and with  RadPHP you can easily build applications for the Web. RAD Studio XE2  applications are compiled into simple and efficient executables that are  easy to distribute and deploy.


http://embarcadero.com/products/rad-studio
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%DB%8C%D8%AF

----------


## BORHAN TEC

برای iOS این امکان در حال حاضر وجود داره. البته روش کار فعلاً به صورت مستقیم نیست. اگر در همین سایت جستجو کنید قبلاً توضیحاتی را در این مورد قرار داده ام.
برای Android فعلاً این امکان در دلفی گنجانده نشده است ولی طبق گفته سازندگان دلفی این امکان در نسخه آینده دلفی (XE3) وجود خواهد داشت. توجه داشته باشید که به احتمال  بسیار قوی این نسخه در تابستان عرضه خواهد شد.

----------


## arvant

برای ویندوز فون چی؟ فکر کنم دلفی میتونی درقالب ویژوال استدیو مورد استفاده قرار بگیره (دلفی دات نت) میشه از همین طریق برای ویندوز فون هم برنامه نویسی کرد؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> برای ویندوز فون چی؟ فکر کنم دلفی میتونی درقالب ویژوال استدیو مورد  استفاده قرار بگیره (دلفی دات نت) میشه از همین طریق برای ویندوز فون هم  برنامه نویسی کرد؟


شما برای ساخت برنامه برای Windows Phone میتونید از Delphi Prism استفاده کنید و native Delphi چنین قابلیتی ندارد.

----------

